
FIDEX: Filtering Spreadsheet Data Using Examples - vog
http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/10/02/filtering-spreadsheet-data.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~xwang/pubs/oopsla16.pdf](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~xwang/pubs/oopsla16.pdf)

